#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  creatief met tubeled

## tuurKE

Hey medeforumers en concullega's,

in een creatieve bui heb ik enkele hulpstukken gemaakt om met mn tubeleds te gebruiken. Ik wil deze dan ook graag met jullie delen en vragen of er mss nog mensen zijn die leuke ideeën hebben en deze willen delen met iedereen.











Greetz Tuur

----------


## discomidway

Sjiek man ziet er echt mooi uit
wa had je nog meer hangen in die ``disco`` opstelling ?

groeten tom

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door discomidway_
> 
> Sjiek man ziet er echt mooi uit
> wa had je nog meer hangen in die ``disco`` opstelling ?
> 
> groeten tom



hierbij hingen nog 4 x 4-bar par64, strobo van 1000W, 2 RGB-theaterspots en een 250mW RYG-laser. probleem was dat er niet genoeg stroom in de zaal was om maar te hangen (slecht 3x 25A) Geluidset was 2x 2KW turbosound.

greetz Tuur

----------


## gnmixing

OP deze manier kan een tube LED dan toch nog mooi zijn...
Echt mooi gemaakt, kben benieuwd naar wat je in de toekomst nog gaat knutselen.

Greetz

----------


## stekelvarke

http://www.sonicsupport.nl/PDF/Pukkelpop.pdf dit stond op pukkelpop.
met die led tubes kan je oneindig veel figuren maken.
voor de belgen onder ons die eens naar star acedemy gekeken hebben hebben ongetwijfeld de "led vierkanten gezien"
dit waren 10 tubes onder elkaar ook erg mooi effect.zelfs als ze uitstonden en vanboven belicht werden met een vl*5 ik zal eens kijken of ik geen foto kan vinden.

----------


## stekelvarke

hier de foto's



de "blauwe" worden met vl*5's uitgelicht

----------


## beyma

Tuurke, prachtig gemaakt ! 
Als 'idee' kan ik nog bedenken om een soort paraplu (regenscherm) constructie te maken, zodat het kan uitklappen tot een grote ster , en ingeklapt weinig ruimte in neemt.....

Oja, nu we toch in de LED zitten, jullie vinden een paar van die buizen al heel wat he ? Nou kijk maar eens op deze link :

http://www.yellowspot.nl/video/muziekgebouw.html

Dat is pas LED verlichting !!!!! [^][^][^]

----------


## Van_Diemen

Zo Zo .... dat ziet er indrukwekkend uit! Kan er niets anders over zeggen!

----------


## discomidway

nou ik heb bij stagelight in den bosch stage gelopen 
en heb daar mee geholpen met de opbouw van paaspop in schijndel
daar hadden we in de layer boulevard boven in ook 6 van die showtec gevallen ik denk wa zie je dr nou van...
want er stonden ook van city collors ed 
maar als het donker is en je zet er een leuk progje in zie je da echt goed gewoon KEI vet duzz
jammer da ik geen pics heb  :Frown:  

groeten tom 

btw zijn die dingen eik van binne nie kwetsbaar zijn toch maar kleine lampjes :S

----------


## LichtNichtje

2 stekelvarke:
bij star academy, welke led-tubes zijn dit? die van JB?? Weet je dit??

----------


## beyma

> citaat:zijn die dingen eik van binne nie kwetsbaar zijn toch maar kleine lampjes :S



Eik zijn die dinge helemaal nie kwetsbaar, zitte binne namenluk geen lampies in, maar LED's [ :Embarrassment: )] :Wink:  







> citaat:Zo Zo .... dat ziet er indrukwekkend uit! Kan er niets anders over zeggen



Inderdaad ! Maar , nu niet gelijk allemaal die DVD gaan bestellen, want deze is alleen bedoeld voor serieuze klanten!

----------


## stekelvarke

zeker weet ik het niet maar ik denk allesinds geen jb. eerder showtec dan(bij clouseau in het midden was het ook showtec en EML dus vandaar mijn vermoeden dat het eerder showtec is). een mailtje naar EML kan uitsluitsel geven.

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> zeker weet ik het niet maar ik denk allesinds geen jb. eerder showtec dan(bij clouseau in het midden was het ook showtec en EML dus vandaar mijn vermoeden dat het eerder showtec is). een mailtje naar EML kan uitsluitsel geven.



EML heeft showtec ledtubes, net zoals wij. Alleen hebben zij er 400 waar wij er maar 32 hebben, maar daar kan je al heel wat leuke dingen doen. Ik zoek dus eigelijk vooral kleinschalige projecten, want als je veel van iets hangt kan je ook veel meer laten zien. Mij gaat het vooral om met weinig, of minder, materiaal toch leuke dingen te doen.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## Studio Moved

> citaat:
> 
> bij star academy, welke led-tubes zijn dit? die van JB?? Weet je dit??



het zijn showtecs

----------


## Phlippo Showlights

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Studio Moved_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...




En het zijn Led-Tubes van ons (Phlippo Showlights dus), we hebben er inmiddels ook een 350 stuks van.   :Smile: 

Heel mooie contructies TuurKe!

Yves Melis
Phlippo Showlights

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Phlippo Showlights_
> En het zijn Led-Tubes van ons (Phlippo Showlights dus), we hebben er inmiddels ook een 350 stuks van.  
> 
> Heel mooie contructies TuurKe!
> 
> Yves Melis
> Phlippo Showlights



Thanx Yves, altijd leuk om zulke reactie's te krijgen van de grotere firma's. Ik wist dat jullie ook een heel deel tubeled hadden zitten, maar zoveel da wist ik niet!! Nog ff wa doorsparen.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## Funkmaster

op werchter hadden ze in de marquee ook iets leuk gedaan met LEDs... waren wel geen led-tubes, maar daar zou het evengoed mee gedaan kunnen worden...
Ze hadden vierkanten gemaakt met vier led-bars, en daaring hingen dan vier MH's... Kan je misschien doen met pars en led-tubes?

En voor de marquee stond een toren met wat van die leds als bekleding, was ook zeer mooi effect... Heb jmmr gnoeg nog geen fotos...

----------


## stekelvarke

idd de spots(VL*6??) hingen per 4 in een vierkand van led tubes en de vl*5's hingen per vier in een vierkant van sunstrip blinders.

ik kreeg ineens nog een leuk ideetje maar ik weet niet hoe dit riggingtechnis haalbaar is nl een 3D kubus maken dus op de 12"ribben" een ledtube plaatsen

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dat is goed mogelijk, en al gedaan ook... weet alleen niet meer waar dus kan geen foto's terugzoeken. Ik meen dat dat een groot truss carré was wat aan de zijkanten met LED tubes behangen was.

----------


## stekelvarke

met truss is dit natuurlijk zeker te doen. maar als je maar 1tube per kant wilt zal je moeten zoeken naar een andere oplossing(steigerpijpen?)want dan is truss veel te groot

----------


## Funkmaster

als het enkel voor led-tubes in te hangen is kun je toch gewoon een stalen kubus solderen? Moet geen 200kg aanhangen he...

----------


## soundcheckfrits

jap ik zal ook   ijzerbuizen aanmekaar gaan solderen[B)][V]         je bedoelt zeker lassen 

je kunt eht proberen maar als het stevig is  en  stevig BLIJFT  dat is de 2e vraag

----------


## Silence

Ik heb een paar fotos van marquee en toren buiten maar weet ni hoe ze te plaatsen hier.

----------


## Funkmaster

@soundcheckfrits: ik bedoelde lassen... had juist wat kabeltjes hersteld... misschien daarmee...
als je wat kan lassen zalt wel stevig blijven zeker...
@silence: mail ze anders door, dan wil ik ze hier wel opplaatsen voor je...

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> ik kreeg ineens nog een leuk ideetje maar ik weet niet hoe dit riggingtechnis haalbaar is nl een 3D kubus maken dus op de 12"ribben" een ledtube plaatsen



Aan zo'n kubus ben ik al bezig, is alleen ff uitzoeken hoe de tubes te plaatsen, vermits ze een erg hoge voet hebben en je anders verschillende "donkere gaten" krijgt. Wat bij een kubus ook nog een beetje een probleem is, is de volgorde van de tubes, je kan er moeilijk een aansluitende rij in plaatsen. We hebben afgelopen weekend wel eens geprobeeert om er een sunstrip in de vierkanten te plaatsen, effect was wel leuk. 

Zo vlug als de kubus klaar is komen er foto's van.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> idd de spots(VL*6??) hingen per 4 in een vierkand van led tubes en de vl*5's hingen per vier in een vierkant van sunstrip blinders.



Op werchter hingen en de Pyramide pixxelline 1044 battens. Dit zijn geen ledtubes. Hingen verder idd VL6c's in, rond de VL5'en hingen lightbattens.
Foto's zijn wel te vinden op het www.

----------


## Silence

ben er nog niet toe gekomen de foto's van werchter door te sturen, zal dit zo spoedig mogelijk doen maar heb het vrij druk voor de moment.

----------


## axs

Dit weekend is mijn broertje getrouwd en heb me ook even 'creatief' laten gaan met ledtube...
Erg simpel en vond zelf dat de ballonnen leuker waren, maar toch  :Wink: 
Kan maar een ideetje zijn!
Ze zijn uiteindelijk een stukje hoger gegaan, dit was foto op het moment dat we ze lieten zakken....beetje te laag dus  :Wink:

----------


## tuurKE

Hey Axs,

ziet er toch leuk uit!! Dit is dus wat ik bedoel, doe eens iets anders met tubeleds dan ze tegen een truss aanbinden!

Greetz Tuur

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik had hier al iets gepost over led-tubes op pukkelpop. Op werchter is er hetzelfde gebeurd met 200 showtec led-tubes
http://highlite.omc.net/index.php/hi...ter_festival_b

----------


## max1606

Op welke manier bevestigen jullie die tubes bv tegen trussen? Op dit moment gebruiken we van die consulbandjes maar dit neemt nogal wat tyd in beslag? Is er geen snellere manier?

----------


## Mister Music

mooi filempie jah

----------

